# First Time Smoker



## BigCat88 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey yall,
I've been looking at a lot of posts on here as I get ready for my very first smoke this weekend, so I figured I would join. I got married and bought a house this year and we got a Louisiana Grills kamado grill as a gift. I think we're gonna try smoked chicken for our first go round.

Appreciate any tips!


----------



## gmh313 (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome! You'll be very pleased with the Kamado. 

Chicken likes hotter temperatures, I typically cook chicken at 285-300. It'll crisp up the skin, but you'll still get a ton of smoke flavor. The biggest thing is to cook on the quicker side so you don't dry out lean meat.

What cut of chicken are you thinking?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Oct 25, 2018)

What gmh said.  I would invest in a good meat thermometer if you don't already have one.  Probably my number one tool.  And btw, welcome to the site.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to SMF. Nice gift!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to the site, glad you joined.

Chris


----------



## BigCat88 (Oct 25, 2018)

gmh313 said:


> Welcome! You'll be very pleased with the Kamado.
> 
> Chicken likes hotter temperatures, I typically cook chicken at 285-300. It'll crisp up the skin, but you'll still get a ton of smoke flavor. The biggest thing is to cook on the quicker side so you don't dry out lean meat.
> 
> What cut of chicken are you thinking?



 Was planning on doing whole chicken. And bought a nice meat thermometer yesterday!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to the group1  Enjoy your first smoke and be sure to give us pictures or you never really did cook that bird!


----------



## gmh313 (Oct 25, 2018)

BigCat88 said:


> Was planning on doing whole chicken. And bought a nice meat thermometer yesterday!



Excellent! whole chickens are always fun. They take a little time, but you can always spatchcock them and cut your cook in about half.


----------



## Braz (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to the site. And, as JeffWright said, pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## randya (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to the group! looking forward seeing your smoke pictures.  Enjoy.


----------



## Fgignac (Oct 25, 2018)

Chicken is a great place to start! 



gmh313 said:


> Excellent! whole chickens are always fun. They take a little time, but you can always spatchcock them and cut your cook in about half.



I agree with this. A whole chicken may have more charm. But I find a spatchcock or quartered bird gives me better results. It's quicker, you get to season both sides of the meat and you get more smoke exposure.

I find quartering the best because the thighs and breast often cook at different speeds and separating them makes it easier to manage and get optimal results. I also like to pull the meat at 145* internal temp and finish over direct heat on the grill, up to 160*. I find this gives me the crispiest skin and great grill marks for bonus points

Have fun with it!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to SMF. Let the fun begin! Soooo much good advice on smoking bird around here. Good choice. I don't think I could ever get tired of poultry done right over charcoal any way you do it. But on a rotisserie is my fave for whole birds, brined these days. Obviously that is yet just another gadget you likely don't have now, but might consider down the road.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Oct 25, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Congrats on getting married, and that’s an awesome wedding gift. There is a lot you can do with a whole chicken. The most important thing, like everyone has said is to keep it from drying out. If you are keeping it whole you can do a beer can chicken to help with moisture, or even do a simple brine or injection as well. No matter what you do, good luck, enjoy, and take pictures. Thanks for joining!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Chicken is a perfect meat to try for your first smoke!
Good luck!
Al


----------



## BigCat88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Had to come back and post pics as proof that it happened. There's a few things I would do differently next time but overall successful first smoke! Thanks all for the tips.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh yeah man! That looks real good to me! Glad you got some pictures before it was all gone!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks great. Good job!


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Oct 31, 2018)

BigCat88 said:


> Had to come back and post pics as proof that it happened. There's a few things I would do differently next time but overall successful first smoke! Thanks all for the tips.
> 
> View attachment 379424
> View attachment 379425
> View attachment 379426


Awrsome looking first smoke. You rocked that bird.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome glad to have you on board. I can see a great job on your first cook and notice that you have chosen to do somethings different next time. Seems like there is always a learning curve and ways to make it just a little better the next time. Awesome looking bird.


----------

